# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Продолжительность ашаучи

## Митрий

Харе Кришна!

У меня вчера умер родственник по линии матери, сын ее деда, но рожденный от второй жены, то есть не от ее родной бабушки. Получается, меня от него отделяет четыре колена по семейному древу. 

Согласно 13-й главе "Гаруда-Пурана-Сароддхары" (тексты 6-9) _ашауча_ в случае *четвертого колена* длится десять дней.

Однако, в "Ману-смрити", 5.81, сказано: "Если умер брат матери, ученик, жрец и *родственник по матери* [_ашауча_ длится] одну ночь с предшествующим и последующим днем".

Какой же срок применим в моем случае?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Митрий!

С Ведической точки зрения родственники матери, строго говоря, не является Вашими родственниками. Родственники – это члены рода, готры. Рассмотрим ситуацию: Иван Иванов взял в жены Марию Петрову. С Ведической точки зрения Мария перестает быть членом рода (готры) Петровых и становится членом рода Ивановых, что в большинстве мировых культур подтверждается сменой фамилии на фамилию мужа. При этом Мария освобождается от обязанностей по отношению к представителям рода Петровых и обретает обязанности по отношению к представителям рода Ивановых. Существует сентиментальное представление, что Ивановы и Петровы «породнились». Однако, несостоятельность данного утверждения понимается даже на сущностном уровне, поскольку, скажем, ничто не мешает брату Ивана Сергею жениться на сестре Марии Наталье, однако он не может жениться на своей сестре Насте.

Поэтому в данном случае применим срок, указанный в Ману-Смрити.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------


## Митрий

Благодарю, потрясающе четкий ответ!

----------

